# Dual-Monitoring :)



## MF (22. Februar 2002)

Hi leute,

ich habe hier 2 17"ler rumstehen einen benutze ich der andere verstaubt, daher möchte ich ne zweite graka kaufen, jetzt fragt ihr euch sicher warum kauft sich net gleich eine mit wei monitor anschluessen, ganz einfach weil ich ne ASUS V8200 Deluxe die hat mich 1024 märker gekostet und die will ich nur ungerne raushaun 

Nun wollt ich fragen ob win98 gut damit klar kommt wenn ich zwei grakas drin habe oder ob es dann richtig abkackt?

ich hoffe ihr habt damit schon erfahrung


----------



## wo0zy (22. Februar 2002)

naja win98 wird damit bestimmt ein kleines probelmchen haben. aber wenn du dich dazu entschließen solltest ne neue graka zu kaufen, dann hol die die matrox millenium g550 die hat 2 ausgänge und is perfekt für dual-monitoring!


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Februar 2002)

kauf dir die radeon, die wird keine probleme machen und ist besser als die asus.
Arbeite mit monitor und fernseher, besonders in photoshop, dann 1600x1200 aufm 19" und 800x600 aum tv. Aufm monitor die fläche zum arbeiten und aufm tv die tollst und anderen sachen, kommt gut. 
Hat dual monitor, also auch top. Ich liebe die graKa!!!!!!!


----------



## ernii (22. Februar 2002)

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab möchtest du dier keine neue dual karte holen, sondern wahrscheinlich eine alte (eventl. gebraucht) möglichst billig da dein bedarf an leistung gedeckt ist...
Rein prinzipiel sind 2 Graka schon einwenig spezieller. Ich hatte neben einer Gf2MX (sollte von den treibern deiner Gf3 Karte ähnlich sein) noch verschiedene alte S3 Trio/Virge/Was weiß ich karten drinne, also bei 4 Grakas war es dann schon ziemlich instabil ... aber mit 2 lief alles immer glatt.
Ich glaub es ist halt wichtig dass du dich vorher informierst ob probleme mit den beiden Grakas bekannt sind.

cu
ernii

ps: nvidea bringt doch ne Quadro4 für 4 Monitore raus das wäre doch auch mal was interressantes...


----------



## He||cow (23. Februar 2002)

hm ich kann dir nur sagen das
dual-moni einfach derbe rult
aber mit der hardware - vorallem
über 2 karten check ich des net so
mein chef (edv-firma) sagt zwar das des
problemlos geht (win98, nt, 2000, xp sowieso)
aber andere sagen immer, das die pci karte nen besonderen
chip haben muss - sorry ka

aber von so drecks ge-force 2mx gelumpe kann ich dir abraten
ich hab so eine mit "twinview" - naja jeder monitor muss die gleiche auflösung haben (unter xp gehts besser)
aber die packt pro moni max 12..x1024
und der slave ausgang is etwas arg matschig
des nerft einen schon bei 2 19"ern, vor allem wenn 2 21er geplant sind,
naja matrox is führend auf dem dualdisplay gebiet, haben halt 0 performance,

wo ich gleichfragen will:
weiss jemand ob mann zu ner dual agp karte noch eine dual pci (dann matrox gXXX) stecken kann ? und 4 monitore anschliessen ?
also mit 3 wär ich erstmal zufrieden

ich hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben


----------



## MF (23. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von .:wo0zy:. _
> *naja win98 wird damit bestimmt ein kleines probelmchen haben. aber wenn du dich dazu entschließen solltest ne neue graka zu kaufen, dann hol die die matrox millenium g550 die hat 2 ausgänge und is perfekt für dual-monitoring! *



man sieht du hast meinen beitrag nicht richtig durchgelesen 
ich habe eine 1024DM teure ASUS V8200 Deluxe drin und die bleibt da auch wo sie ist 

daher möchte ich mir eine pci graka kaufen, habe so mit einer tnt oder tnt2 rumgezwinkert 

ich will auf dem 2. Moni lediglich fehrnsehen bzw wenn ich mit photoshop arbeite oder freehand die tools auf den anderen moni legen.

meine aktuelle komplette hardware:

MB: Epox EP-8KTA3
GRAKA: ASUS V8200 Deluxe
CPU: AMD Athlon 1333C Thunderbird
RAM: 2x512 mit CL2 mode von Micron
TV: WinTv GO!

OS: Win98

so ich denke mehr ist nicht relevant 

ahso ich abe hier 2 17" Monitore (logisch ):
der aktuelle ist von ctx und läuft bei mir mit 1280x1024 (bei 3dmax und photoshop auf 1600x1200)
der andere ist son uhralt modell und den würde ich nur auf 800x600 laufen lassen.


So jetzt habe ich aber noch ne frage 

Wie sieht das denn dann aus? habe ich dann bei den Eigenschafen von Anzeige schaue habe ich dann zwei auflösungseinstellungen vor mir oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## wo0zy (23. Februar 2002)

und genau da liegt das problem, denn es wird schwer werden verschiedene auflösungen zu machen. neulich hab ich mal in ner zeitung gelesen, dass nur die matrox verschiedene einstellungen beherrscht


----------



## x-Reality (27. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Ein Freund von mir hat auch 2 Monitore an seinem PC dran mit einmal einer ASUS V7700TIVX Deluxe und eine Asus V7100 Pro Pure. Und er hat auch 2mal ne verschiedene Auflösung da er einen 15flat und einen 19ner Plan hat. Muss es wohl Tools dafür im I Net geben oder man kann auch die Auflösung in der Treiber Software einstellen also speziel einmal für die Graka und einmal für die. Aber ka wie genau. Es geht PUNKT.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## He||cow (27. Februar 2002)

irgendwo in einer ct hab ich mal was von grakas gelesen, die gekoppelt bis zu 6 oder (ich will net lügen 8) monitore unterstützten, 
für irgendwelche ärtzlichen, sicherheitstechnischen oder sonstwas anwendungen.


----------



## wo0zy (27. Februar 2002)

ja, sowas hat beispielsweise die feuerwehr, die ham bei uns da 7 21" moni zu stehen und dann auch exeltabellen die so lang sind!


----------



## He||cow (27. Februar 2002)

hm sind die teile dann auch rechenstark ?
weisst du ob die taugen
wieveil die kosten ... etc.  
ich überleg grad ob net ein monstermonitor 
besser wär ?
aber der grösste mir bekannte - sony irgendwas 24" widescreen
is mir zu klein,
und bei kopplung hat man immer den blöden balken 
und über tft weiss ich a net, kosten noch arg viel 
und sind teilweise langsam

aber wie heissen denn diese koppelkarten dingser
da gibts leider nirgens ne ortenliche doku 
weil alle sog. "computermagazine" lieber über so
kinder zockerkarten berichten anstatt über ordentliche 
hardware 
ups ich schweif ab sorry


----------



## Flame (27. Februar 2002)

Ich habe das selbe Prob.

1x 17" Monitor & 1x 15" Monitor
1x Asus V7700 GF2 GTS & 1x S3 Trio32

Aber es läuft nicht. *grrr* ****** S3.
Auch mit ner Tritend macht er nix. Naja hilft vielleicht nur NT weiter.

Zu dem Prob mit den vielen Monitoren. Gibbets da nich Switches dafür?
Aber dann stellen die alle das selbe dar. Wie bei Mediamarkt im Regal z.B. 

Ansonsten *grml* k.A.
vielleicht 1x AGB und dann 5 PCI Dual
oder eine G550 AGP und Rest G550 PCI  hehe

:FLAmE:


----------



## He||cow (27. Februar 2002)

hm bei dir kanns aber auch am 
nicht dcc2 fähigen 15"er liegen 
hat mir mal einer von gainward gesagt

jo dual 3d an agp 
und dual hardcore an pci 
hab ich auch drann gesagt,
aber ich schätz mal das die coder
zu doof = faul waren diesen fremdkarten suport 
reinzutexten (natürlich auch die von ms)


----------

